# Lizards > General Geckos >  A few of my geckos *Pic Heavy*

## AxRegius

Crested Geckos






Gargoyle gecko


African Fat tails

----------

8_Ball (11-22-2015),_bumblebee1028_ (11-22-2015),_cristacake_ (03-21-2016),_Hypancistrus_ (02-15-2016),kriwu (11-22-2015),Megg (11-22-2015)

----------


## 8_Ball

I need a AFT Gecko some day especially a oreo

----------


## bumblebee1028

Nice collection (and nice pics) :Good Job:  I love the variety!

----------


## Fraido

Absolutely love crested geckos, they're beautiful.

----------


## Pandorica

I've got some crested, leopards, and AFT's myself (been keeping AFT's for close to 20 years now). There is another kind that's pretty cool that you don't see very often: Mourning Geckos. Ever run into them? They are all female and essentially clone themselves via parthenogenesis. Food requirements are like crested geckos, just a lot less of it (as they are very tiny animals).

The main problem I have with them is they are voracious cannibals of their own young. While the adults are happy to live in a colony together, as soon as a baby emerges they are all over it.

----------


## AxRegius

I would love a visual oreo in my group which I have coming through the mail today  :Smile:  getting an oreo whiteout male. 
Thank you everyone! I have more geckos then this just only had time for a few for a photoshoot. 
I have seen a few mourning geckos here and there. Was going to pick some up then decided against it.

----------


## AxRegius

Just arrived! Male whiteout oreo  :Smile:

----------


## midgard

Nice! They are cool

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hypancistrus

Really love the looks of these new AFT morphs! Gorgeous!

----------


## AxRegius

Thank you  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------


## AxRegius

Updated pics of some of the fatties along with a new addition from JMG reptiles. Hoping for whiteout ghosts this season  :Smile:

----------


## Sirensong26

I saw my first AFT in person yesterday and they are so adorable!!!! When you look at them head on they look so derpy. Yours are stunning

----------

